# Phaleonopsis vendor inquiry



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2013)

i am getting the fever for phal species..any vendors people recommend?..i just ordered two plants from Mid Pac orchids in Honolulu


----------



## Justin (Jan 14, 2013)

Peter Lin of BigLeaf Orchids. He's a vendor here, has species but also very interesting novelty hybrids.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 14, 2013)

Big leaf and orchids limited


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 14, 2013)

What are you looking for?

Susan


----------



## Hera (Jan 14, 2013)

Norman's orchids has some interesting crosses,but I've heard their plants can be buggy. Never ordered from them myself but I browse often to see what's new. Another one is Al's Orchid Greenhouse. He does some of his own crosses. Hands down the winner for quality and unusual crosses is Big Leaf.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2013)

luvsorchids said:


> What are you looking for?
> 
> Susan



species


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2013)

Big Leaf sounds like a winner ..i like that they have pics of everything theys ell


----------



## quiltergal (Jan 14, 2013)

Big Leaf is awesome. Peter has some great species.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2013)

just ordered


----------



## physiognomy (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanh at Springwater Orchids always lists some cool Phal. species. I have been very happy with the Paph's I've received from him. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you would like his latest list.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 15, 2013)

physiognomy said:


> Thanh at Springwater Orchids always lists some cool Phal. species. I have been very happy with the Paph's I've received from him. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you would like his latest list.



Thanks, i know Thanh


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2013)

someone in the northwest who has philippine species is asuka orchids. i've purchased a lot from her and they are always very good. you used to be able to get great unusual phal species from dowery orchids, but he is no longer in business. oak hill orchids traditionally has had many phal species seedlings at good prices. everyone has already mentioned bigleaf. norman's can have interesting ones; sometimes they do have some bugs and once I got an equestris alba that rotted the day after I got it (was told the owner had been sick and very busy so nobody was cross-checking orders), but was given free nice plant on the next order. andy's orchids doesn't list a lot of phals, but he can often have species that are in numbers too low to list, so call. orchids by hausermann has often had phal species, and orchidview often has phal species though they are usually known for phrags. al's orchid exchange often has interesting smaller species and his own primary hybrids, there are many more but I haven't been buying things for quite a while. tom in tennessee can't remember name (something mountain) has lots phal species. a number of other places will have phal species on their menu though they have lots of others, just have to look around with searches


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, Dowery had some nice ones but no longer selling as far as I know. Orchidview actually is primarily a Phal vendor and got into Phrags afterwards. Orchids Limited has some nice species. Carrie at Orchidphile specializes in Phals. Good luck.


----------



## quiltergal (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, Dwayne closed down Dowery about a year and a half ago. Too much other stuff to take care of on the farm.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 15, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> species



Any particular ones? I thin out my keikis around every spring. 

Susan


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 15, 2013)

luvsorchids said:


> Any particular ones? I thin out my keikis around every spring.
> 
> Susan



i am pretty new to phals, so am at that stage where i am looking at what people have rather than making a list..if you want make a price list..i would definitely consider it


----------



## rangiku (Jan 15, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> tom in tennessee can't remember name (something mountain) has lots phal species.



Tom Harper of Stones River Orchids. The best thing to do is call/email the previously mentioned vendors and let them know what you are looking for. Peter at Big Leaf is my go to guy, but plants from all these vendors seem to know my address...


----------



## billc (Jan 16, 2013)

Olympic Orchids in Wash State has some nice seedling plants.

Bill


----------

